# Life like loco decoder



## nscaletim (Oct 17, 2013)

As the title suggests. I have 2 new to me life like locos. On is a gp12 I think and the other is a gp20 is what it was sold as one has split boards and the other has a board up front from what I can see. Does anyone know what decoders these will take? They are older life likes. Back when they weren't joke models. One looks like the cn tcs decoder might work for it but the other I dont have a clue. 

Thanks everyone. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If the TCS decoder fits great.
Sounds like the second one with a single board is going to need a hard wired decoder.
Like a Soundtraxx P.N. 851002








That decoder runs $20.76


----------

